# Where can I get new collar stays?



## Houstonian (Aug 29, 2006)

I just lost the collar stays from a shirt in a laundry mishap. Where can I get new ones? Should I try the store I bought the shirt from?

Thanks.


----------



## Bama Mike (Dec 14, 2007)

I recently bought a box of plastic collar stays at Target - very cheap for a box of 18. It was in the mens section by the ties and cufflinks. Yes, Target sells cufflinks. I also saw a box of CK metal stays at Marshals not too long ago.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

I only wear metal ones myself. Ones I wear currently I picked up at FIlene's basement. Some, but not all, Macy's will ahve them too. Interestingly enough, the big store on State St. in downtown Chicago did not have them (And saleswoman apologized and said I wasn't first to ask, so she wasn't sure why they didn't carry them), but small Macy's in mall out in suburbs did have them. Don't know.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

They don't get any cheaper than this.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Brooks Brothers.

If you have a Nordstrom in your area, they usually have baskets of them in small cardboard envelopes near the men's suit section. I usually find snagging a couple packs soothes the guilt of yet another compulsive purchase..


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

They sell them at JCPenny's, Menswearhouse, Joseph Banks etc. They should be easy to find and cheap. 

Brooks Brothers probably has solid gold ones for $500. :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: I saw a cedar coat hanger for suits there for $65.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Brooks Brothers probably has solid gold ones for $500. :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: I saw a cedar coat hanger for suits there for $65.


A set of 18 gold plated ones will run you $48.75 right now.
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=232&Parent_Id=228&Product_Id=829582

Solid gold will run you about $316, though not from the Brothers.
https://www.jewelbasket.com/solid-gold-shirt-collar-stays.html


----------



## rssmsvc (Aug 5, 2004)

Houstonian said:


> I just lost the collar stays from a shirt in a laundry mishap. Where can I get new ones? Should I try the store I bought the shirt from?
> 
> Thanks.


BB sells them in the front of all stores next to the cash register, I like the ones Lands End use to sell that were gold plated.


----------



## Bama Mike (Dec 14, 2007)

The day I can afford or justify purchasing solid gold collar stays is the day I know I've really made my mark in the world.


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been using these for a few years and highly recommend them.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've always been under the impression that metal collar stays were unneccesarily hard on the collar, and that plastic was actually preferred. Would be nice to hear from Alex on this one.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

videocrew said:


> Solid gold will run you about $316, though not from the Brothers.
> https://www.jewelbasket.com/solid-gold-shirt-collar-stays.html


I can't believe that someone really has these for sale! I guess the solid gold ones are for the man who has everything. You can't even see them, why waste money on gold?


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

White gold! Nice!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Mr. Kabbaz advises to use plastic stays in this thread:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50576


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Mr. Kabbaz advises to use


I was under the impression that Mr. Kabbaz advises at least MTM stays, made to the length of a particular collar. Bespoke stays, of course, would require a first set to be made of hand poured resin to be tried on for fit and thickness.


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

Mr. Kabbaz is selling the Wurkin Stiffs magnetic metal collar stays and also antique ivory collar stays from reclaimed piano keys.




FYI: The Brooks Brothers metal collar stays in the leather case consist of 2 pairs of 2 inch stays, 5 pairs of 2 1/2 inch stays, and 2 pairs of 3 inch stays.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Oh well. I just threw away a whole pianos worth of old ivory keys.


----------



## ebnewman (Jul 18, 2007)

skefferz said:


> Mr. Kabbaz is selling the Wurkin Stiffs magnetic metal collar stays and also antique ivory collar stays from reclaimed piano keys.


I certainly like the Wurkin Stiffs, or the metal ones you can get from most mens stores.


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

Funny. After I recommended stayclip, I just got these from one of my girlfriends for a late Christmas gift. Very timely.

https://www.redenvelope.com/re/gift...allpartial&initSrch=search&oid=23163312&nc2=1


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

WinstonSpencer said:


> Funny. After I recommended stayclip, I just got these from one of my girlfriends for a late Christmas gift. Very timely.
> 
> https://www.redenvelope.com/re/gift...allpartial&initSrch=search&oid=23163312&nc2=1


Nice Gift... I think the little message on each one is a nice idea, however it would be cooler if the messages were custom done.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a tube of ordinary plastic ones in an assortment of sizes at Lord & Taylor. I imagine they're available at most of the usual mall department stores.


----------

